# Climber Wanted in FL



## Treeman14 (Apr 7, 2004)

I need a first-class climber for full-time work in west central Florida, USA. Ideal candidate will have a valid Class A or B CDL, highly skilled in technical rigging for removals and fine pruning for tree health. Certified arborist preferred. Ability to clearly communicate with customers and fellow workers. Responsibilities to include job supervision, training, safety, and driving.

Benefits include excellent pay (up to $25/hr or more for the right person), fully paid health insurance benefits, paid holidays and sick days, paid vacation, paid on-going training and seminars, relocation expenses. 

We are a highly respected top quality tree service in business for twenty years and on the verge of expansion. 

We will also need reliable ground workers and climber trainees in the near future.

Call Brett at 813-997-9770 or e-mail [email protected]

Or send resume with references to 3915 Misty Court, Land O Lakes, FL 34639


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2004)

$25 per hour is good pay in Florida? For what you axe?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 7, 2004)

That sounds mighty generous, MB, for an employee...add in the benefits, that is better overall than I pay my guys...as slob that I am, I dont offer any bennies.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 7, 2004)

Kudos Brett!

Sounds like a great opportunity for the right person.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *$25 per hour is good pay in Florida? For what you axe? *



figure payroll costs adding around 50% to the hourly wage


----------



## blue (Apr 9, 2004)

you said relocation expenses does that include from the uk please say yes


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd seriously think about it. but I hate the heat up here!


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue _
> *you said relocation expenses does that include from the uk please say yes *



Ummmm, how much luggage can you fit in a canoe?

Seriously, I was figuring around $500 for relocation allowance.


----------



## blue (Apr 17, 2004)

i think my relocation may caost a little more than $500


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry, I meant $1500.


----------

